# Studio 700 knitting machine



## myj697 (Mar 19, 2016)

After working hours on cleaning this machine, I think I am ready to try yarn. I am having trouble with the carriage not wanting to clear the needle bed on my right. It is due to this part. See picture: I can't find the part in the operations manual. Is it necessary or can I remove it? The 700 is a new machine for me. It came without any manuals. Thank goodness for online help. Would love to hear from knitters who use this machine. Also no punch cards or knit contour patterns. :sm02:


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like that is a setting plate for a ribber. If so, you should just unscrew it and remove it when not using a ribber.


----------



## Alan Vickers (May 9, 2016)

Hi - you will probably be able to find manuals for sale on the internet. As I understand it the Studio/Knitmaster 700 is really an upgraded model 360, the 700 having the 'superglide' carriage, although there may be other differences. Therefore if you are unable to find manuasl for the 700 then those for the 360 may well be a good help to you. 

Punched cards for 24 stitch 'standard gauge ' machines should work OK.

There are packs of Knitmaster half size patterns that suit the KR6 Knit Radar currently on sale on the internet however you can also make your own half size patterns that will work. You will need to have some paper cut to 210 millimetres wide and of suitable length on which to draw the patterns - poster paper is suitable for this.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

All the manuals for your machine. Download for free.

http://machineknittingetc.com/knitmaster-600-700-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html
http://machineknittingetc.com/knitmaster-600-700-operation-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html
http://machineknittingetc.com/knitmaster-600-700-pattern-manual.html
http://machineknittingetc.com/knitmaster-700-knitting-machine-parts-manual.html
http://machineknittingetc.com/sk600-sk700-knitting-machine-service-manual.html
http://machineknittingetc.com/silver-reed-singer-sk700-standard-punchcards.html


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

If it is new to you but unused for a time, check the sponge bar before you start to knit. You don't want any stuck carriages or other problems!


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

The garment pattern shapes for Knit Radars are also available for free. Download the PDFs from
www.machineknittingetc.com


----------



## myj697 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you. First thing I did was replace the sponge bar. I knew you could get files but not the knit radar patterns.


----------



## askia (Mar 30, 2016)

llamagenny said:


> Looks like that is a setting plate for a ribber. If so, you should just unscrew it and remove it when not using a ribber.


Yes - this. When you buy a ribber it comes with two pieces like this, one to be attached at each end of the main bed so that you can mount the ribber.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

OP says "Northeast GA". We have a MK group that meets monthly in Kennesaw. First Saturdays of each month (except NOT July 2). Start at 1 pm so an easy day trip. PM me for more details. We'd love for you to come sometime.


----------



## Gillybee (Mar 27, 2015)

I have this machine. You can take the ribber connector off and wait till you get a ribber. In my manual there was stapled a correction page about this connector. It is not suitable for the SRP 50 ribber and has to be adjusted.


----------



## Gillybee (Mar 27, 2015)

I have had a good look at my 700 and this plate does not feature at all. There is nothing sticking out. There should be a slot that a ribber slides into.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

That piece is installed in the right spot on the machine BUT it is installed WRONG. 
You can take it off and replace the screws. Save the part, it belongs with a ribber.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Jillyembo said:


> In my manual there was stapled a correction page about this connector.


Any chance you could share that page with us? Am not aware of any corrections to Manual


----------



## Gillybee (Mar 27, 2015)

I dont know how to download a picture but I will try to do it in the morning. I can take a picture with my ipad. I have had an exhausting day. School fair, two grand daughters all day. Family dinner. Tomorrow is another day


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Azzara said:


> That piece is installed in the right spot on the machine BUT it is installed WRONG.
> You can take it off and replace the screws. Save the part, it belongs with a ribber.


Azzara is correct.....it is installed wrong.....Below the photos show you how to mount correctly....but these mounting pieces are only used if you have an SRP60 Ribber.. They are not the same as the 'auxiliary pieces' that are used to mount the SRP50 and SRP60N Ribbers...


----------



## myj697 (Mar 19, 2016)

Only have one. Guess some else bought the ribber and only got also.


----------



## Gillybee (Mar 27, 2015)

That is exactly the diagram that I have stapled into my manual.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Jillyembo said:


> That is exactly the diagram that I have stapled into my manual.


The manual only had the picture of the 'auxiliary pieces' that were used to attach the SRP50 and SRP60N Ribbers.....So if the machine was sold with the SRP60 Ribber the dealer would've stapled that diagram into the manual because those were the mounting pieces for that particular ribber....

Note: The SRP60 ribber cannot be mounted onto the SK360...


----------



## LeJean (Oct 21, 2015)

I just have to say, Azzara you are awesome!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

:sm12:


----------



## boblux (Apr 13, 2013)

My wife just got old Knitmaster 700. The row counter does not work; the little grey plastic arm that sticks out, presumably to be tripped each time the carriage passes, is very stiff. Once the carriage passes, the arm remains stuck inside the machine; the spring looks OK from the outside so its probably old oil or something that needs cleaning. Does anyone know how to remove the plastic knit radar cover to get in at the row counter? It looks as if it probably just clips on.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

The service manual should walk you through it
http://machineknittingetc.com/sk600-sk700-knitting-machine-service-manual.html


----------



## boblux (Apr 13, 2013)

Many thanks. We did not get manuals with this second-hand machine so this is invaluable. As an old, retired engineer, I think I can figure this out now. Just depends how much, and how complicated, I have to do inside.
Once again, many thanks
Bob Henderson


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Bob,
Here is a link scroll down to studio (this section on the left side of the screen STUDIO/SINGER/EMPISAL/KNITMASTER/SILVER REED KNITTING MACHINES REPAIR AND MAINTENANCE ) and you will see a video by Jack on row counter which might help you. Good luck

http://www.theanswerlady.com/Youtubelinks.html


----------



## boblux (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Another gentleman sent me the service manual and now you send me a video. Such a helpful response from everybody.
Many thanks again
Bob Henderson


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Tallie9 said:


> Azzara is correct.....it is installed wrong.....Below the photos show you how to mount correctly....but these mounting pieces are only used if you have an SRP60 Ribber.. They are not the same as the 'auxiliary pieces' that are used to mount the SRP50 and SRP60N Ribbers...


Funny, I don't have the top piece in the pic and have used the same auxiliary pieces with both my SRP50 and my SRP60N and with my 360 and my 840 main beds.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

part of the ribber


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

etrnlife said:


> Funny, I don't have the top piece in the pic and have used the same auxiliary pieces with both my SRP50 and my SRP60N and with my 360 and my 840 main beds.


What you say is true.....The white auxiliary pieces that came with those ribbers(50/60N) will work on all those machines...
..but.... 
The 'adaptive aux pieces' that are in the pic I posted have to be used when mounting the SRP60 ribber to those machines you mentioned (with the exception of the 360)...
The SRP60 ribber does not have the 'ribber stopper' on it ....so they produced the 'adaptive aux piece' to compensate....
but the 360 has no machined holes on the main bed to allow for the mounting of the 'adaptive aux piece'....Therefore the SRP60 cannot be used on the 360...


----------

